# Redfish Leaders



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Suggestions from those who make your own.

Will this work?
I have 8wt w/about 6"butt,loop to loop 2' 20lb, blood knot 2' 15lb, blood knot 3' 12lb.
No tippet; I only use 3-4 flies per trip.


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

I keep mine real simple. I cut the first 4' off a 9' leader and replace it with 4' of 15lb flourocarbon. Its simple and stong.


----------



## clouser (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's my recipe:

4.5' of 30# test
3' of 20# test
2.5' of 12# test

The 30# is connected to my flyline with a perfection loop. I use a surgeon knot for the rest.


----------



## knuttdeep (May 21, 2004)

Thanks,

I love simple.
Also, I just found redchaser .com.
Great Info.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I usually use a 9 - 12' piece of 12# Hard Mason. That will turn the majority of the flies I cast and there are no knots to fail.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Animal Chris said:


> I usually use a 9 - 12' piece of 12# Hard Mason. That will turn the majority of the flies I cast and there are no knots to fail.


Ditto


----------



## hellonwater (Dec 17, 2005)

5 ft 50#
1 ft 40#
1 ft 30#
1 ft 20#
18- 24 inches of fluori in10#,12#,or 15#
Taken from Lefty Kreh's formula


----------

